# Дорзальная диффузная грыжа L4 - L5 0.5 см



## ZloeDerevo (21 Июл 2016)

Добрый день!
Мне 28 лет муж рост 172 вес 80 телосложение плотное.
Занимался спортом до 25 лет очень активно(бег,футбол,волейбол,лыжи)
Последние несколько лет снизил физическую активность из нагрузок только ходьба и работа на даче.
Веду сидячий образ жизни,работа связана с компьютером.Наблюдается нарушение осанки(сутулость)

16.07.2016 утром проснулся от резкой боли в правой ноге.
По синдромам очень похоже на защемление седалищного нерва.
Через пару дней,после приема Ибуфена боль стала терпимой.

20.07.2016 сделал МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника.
было выявлено следующее:

 

Ранее никогда боль не беспокоила,никаких признаков и намеков.Накануне вел обычный образ жизни,никаких тяжестей не поднимал.
записался на прием,жду очереди!
Проживаю в маленьком городе,квалифицированную помощь оказать тут некому.
Буду благодарен любой информации по следующим вопросам!
Что означает этот диагноз?
Какие меры применять,с чего начать?
Опасно ли ходить на работу?или стоит взять больничный?
Спасибо,буду очень рад любой информации!

жду хоть какой нибудь помощи!


----------



## La murr (21 Июл 2016)

*ZloeDerevo*, Антон Евгеньевич, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------

